# Railroad ties as fencing corner posts?



## Grouchybroad (May 11, 2014)

We are VERY NEW to goat farming and building fences. My husband thinks using old railroad ties will serve well as corner posts which he has used before with hogs. I think our goats, especially the kids we have, will get sick if not die because our goats seem VERY munchable on anything in their paddocks. Is he right or am I?:question:


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

the ties are treated with creosote which is a poison to goats- and being goats they will nibble/taste it to see what it is.-


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow, good to know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I cut railroad ties with a chainsaw once the shavings went into my boot. Sweat activated the creosote and it gave me chemical burns bad. Wore flip flops for a week. Put the boots on to work, sweat re activated the chemicals, yep did the whole thing again! Had to get new boots.


----------



## Grouchybroad (May 11, 2014)

I kinda thought we would have to cut the osage orange trees we have in the back 40 acres for corner posts. Thanks for the advice/


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow good to know! I was thinking of using some to make a "playground" for my goats but I guess not now.


----------

